# Ladies Sam-Sco Bicycle- Date Help Appreciated



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 3, 2013)

Picked this Sam-Sco up today and was wondering if anyone could help with the year? Serial # is A14885, can a Snyder built bike be dated by serial number? My plan was to part this out since someone went crazy on it with spray paint but I just might try a little cleaning and see how it goes. Thanks in advance for any help.
-Brian


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like a 1939 Ambassador with aluminum fenders.
Don't see much to part out there, would be nice to see it kept it together.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 3, 2013)

alw said:


> Looks like a 1939 Ambassador with aluminum fenders.
> Don't see much to part out there, would be nice to see it kept it together.




Thats what Im going with, looks pretty similar to the catalog image you posted on RRB. Thanks for the info!
-Brian


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like the girls version to a zep bike with those darts on the frame. BTW, if you part it out, i will never sell you another pre 1933 bike EVER!!! Not kidding. Come on Brian. Sell it complete. That's a great rare bike. Leave her be for the next hot chick to straddle and ride.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 3, 2013)

slick said:


> Looks like the girls version to a zep bike with those darts on the frame. BTW, if you part it out, i will never sell you another pre 1933 bike EVER!!! Not kidding. Come on Brian. Sell it complete. That's a great rare bike. Leave her be for the next hot chick to straddle and ride.





No worries Chris, I have NEVER parted out a decent survivor bike and this one will be no different. I had a moment of frustration since the last couple of bikes I sold cheaply as completes got parted out right before my eyes for big bucks so I wanted to grab some of that $$$ for myself but alas...I just cant do it. There are 2 very nice members out in Cali interested in her complete so hopefully it will find its way out West and maybe partake in some of those rides y'all have out there.
-Brian


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> No worries Chris, I have NEVER parted out a decent survivor bike and this one will be no different. I had a moment of frustration since the last couple of bikes I sold cheaply as completes got parted out right before my eyes for big bucks so I wanted to grab some of that $$$ for myself but alas...I just cant do it. There are 2 very nice members out in Cali interested in her complete so hopefully it will find its way out West and maybe partake in some of those rides y'all have out there.
> -Brian





That's great to hear. I knew you wouldn't do it. Just sayin'. Well if they bail out....let me know. Like Karla needs another bike. HAHA!!! Maybe........


----------



## "B" (May 23, 2016)

Any word on this beauty's value? I have the same bicycle. 1939 Samsco Ambassador. Thanks in advance


----------

